# Swordtail issue



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

My female sword, despite constant attention from the male for the last few months has not gotten knocked up yet... Also, her fins often appear to be 'sticking' to her body. Otherwise she appears healthy. I've attached some pictures below. All other fish in the tank appear to be fine.



















Any ideas?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i think she's getting too much love from the male. another few females in the tank 'may' displace the male's attention. she looks a bit 'worn out'. I've had similar experience before but i had two males to one female. i later got 5 more females. the 5 females would hang out together.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got some really, really nice red factor swords coming up and a surplus of females. 
What size is this one? Take a look at my albums and pm. me; I have one inch and three inch young stock, and then much, much, much larger Monsters.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

cool, will check your albums  perhaps can get a female or two off ya if the juvies all turn out male.


----------

